# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  پروگرام کردن ATXMEGA32A4U

## yasamin64

سلام به همگی
آیا میشه میکروکنترلرATXMEGA32A4U  رو با USB پروگرام کرد؟با استفاده از برنامه Flip؟
اگر کسی انجام داده ممنون میشم من رو در خصوص نحوه کار و نحوه اتصالات پایه ها راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## mhmmdshirazi

> سلام به همگی
> آیا میشه میکروکنترلرATXMEGA32A4U  رو با USB پروگرام کرد؟با استفاده از برنامه Flip؟
> اگر کسی انجام داده ممنون میشم من رو در خصوص نحوه کار و نحوه اتصالات پایه ها راهنمایی کنید
> با تشکر


سلام شدنش میشه اما نیاز داره اول با یه پروگرمر عادی DFU bootloader روش پروگرم بشه!

----------

